# I take it back..drivers are starting to suck



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.

1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
3)Third car leaving to go for drinks driver was prompt but did not know how to get into the main entrance of the hotel we were going too. Gave a bit of assistance so it was ok.
4) Fourth car to another place for drinks shows up on the main road and not the Hotel entrance as asked. When we got there the car had a flaming skull on the hood and more trinkets on the dashboard than I could count. This was what I always was fearful with uber. A driver with some blinged out car from fast and the furious picking people up. Guy drove like a maniac to boot.
5) Final guy picked us up to go home rated a 4.5 that before I showed up thought this will be interesting. Other than the dirty Kleenex in the door Handel he was by far the best driver.

If this is what Uber has come to I'm going back to Taxi service. Serious I used to think Uber in Toronto was top notch. Now I think we are moving to rock bottom in a big way. No wonder people are getting pissed off.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber arrogantly assumes they have changed the industry. One thing they did not, and CANNOT change: "You only get top notch if you pay for it."
That applies to employers AND customers.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Uber arrogantly assumes they have changed the industry. One thing they did not, and CANNOT change: "You only get top notch if you pay for it."
> That applies to employers AND customers.


"U get what U pay for!". Sorry to hear about this experience. Especially as u r a driver u'rself. But this will also help u to strive to stay better as a Driver.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You have a driver's phone number.

All you said here describes you as a dumb and lazy rider.

I have at least one like you out of every 100 rides.

You're a 1-percenter

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stupid-ass-riders.13916/#post-181342


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Stop crying for caviar while sitting in your coach class. You paid for what you ordered which is also true that what you deserved. As long as you arrived SAFELY in ONE piece, you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


Not sure why you never understood this before, but apparently you were an Uber driver who never uses Uber.

The quality of Uber has really tanked over the last few months. The latest rate drop is accelerating the loss of quality.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

This is what happens when you lower the cost so much where the driver can't make a decent living. Don't expect 5 star service at 0 star prices.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

puber said:


> You have a driver's phone number.
> 
> All you said here describes you as a dumb and lazy rider.
> 
> ...


Dumb and lazy? Ok, I lost something here (not the first time). Donning devil's advocate hat: If I were an Uber passenger, and put my precise location into the app, then I would expect a driver to be able to locate me.
I would also expect drivers to be familiar with how to get in and out of hotels,especially since, for the most part, hotel calls are going to come from people who are not familiar with the city. I get inundated by advertising for the company, (in fact some hotels are promoting the service ) and believe what they advertise, so I download the app and use it. It is not my fault that Uber has lowered the rates to a ridiculous price. Is the onus on me to provide turn-by-turn directions in a city I do not know? That is certainly not the level of service which has been advertised.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Dumb and lazy? Ok, I lost something here (not the first time). Donning devil's advocate hat: If I were an Uber passenger, and put my precise location into the app, then I would expect a driver to be able to locate me.
> I would also expect drivers to be familiar with how to get in and out of hotels,especially since, for the most part, hotel calls are going to come from people who are not familiar with the city. I get inundated by advertising for the company, (in fact some hotels are promoting the service ) and believe what they advertise, so I download the app and use it. It is not my fault that Uber has lowered the rates to a ridiculous price. Is the onus on me to provide turn-by-turn directions in a city I do not know? That is certainly not the level of service which has been advertised.


If you're too lazy to tell the driver where you are, than you deserve to pay that $5 no-show fee


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Drivers, we are at the upper hand. After arrived, find a place to park, relax and wait in car. Riders need to locate their Uber cars. It is easier for them to spot us than we keep asking strangers, "Did you call a Uber?" No guess, No Ask, Just relax and wait in car. After 5 minutes over, get cancel fee and leave. Game over! Rider loser!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Dumb and lazy? Ok, I lost something here (not the first time). Donning devil's advocate hat: If I were an Uber passenger, and put my precise location into the app, then I would expect a driver to be able to locate me.
> I would also expect drivers to be familiar with how to get in and out of hotels,especially since, for the most part, hotel calls are going to come from people who are not familiar with the city. I get inundated by advertising for the company, (in fact some hotels are promoting the service ) and believe what they advertise, so I download the app and use it. It is not my fault that Uber has lowered the rates to a ridiculous price. Is the onus on me to provide turn-by-turn directions in a city I do not know? That is certainly not the level of service which has been advertised.


The burden is on Uber.

It's not the drivers fault. They are Uber's customer. The driver buys leads from Uber. If 10 to 20% of the leads are faulty (wrong pickup location) then the burden is on Uber to do something to fix the faults of the product they are selling to the drivers.

It's also not the passengers fault. They are Uber's users. If Uber's software is too difficult for the user to get their exact location correct, then the burden is on Uber to do something to fix the faults of the product the users are using.

Uber COULD easily provide the driver with BOTH the pickup location AND the riders current GPS location. If they're both the same, it confirms to the driver that the pickup location is correct. If they're NOT the same, then the driver can not only get clarification from the rider as to why the pickup location may be correct even though it differs from their exact location, the driver can also know where to go to find the rider when the pickup is wrong.

Again, Uber COULD easily add this feature. But they won't. Because Travis didn't think of it, therefore it's a shitty idea.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Travis looks more like a fox face to me especially when he grins. lol.....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Travis looks more like a fox face to me especially when he grins. lol.....


The more I listen to some of his interviews, the more I'm convinced that he is a high functioning autistic.

I'm not saying that as a put down, as there are many successful high functioning autistics that provide great value to society. And I think being a high functioning autistic is why he succeeded with Red Swoosh, as one does not need to empathize with digital files to successfully move them around as efficiently as possible.

Unfortunately his latest venture has put 160,000 working people under his direction, and given how his mind is wired, he lacks the empathy that needs to be considered when making decisions that affect the lives of 160,000 working people.

You can't just make efficiency decisions about the efficiency of moving people around while lacking empathy for those people. They're NOT just digital files. They're people. And the drivers have lives. They have families. They have kids. They have bills. They have debts. You can't just make THEM pay for increased efficiency because efficiency is all that matters to you. It's NOT all that matter to THEM. You have to include empathy for them to make it succeed.

This lack of empathy from Travis is resulting in the company's foundation collapsing underneath itself. Because when the quality of taking an Uber becomes worse than taking a cab, the Uber brand is worth no where near $40 billion.

This lack of empathy can also be seen in his business prior to Red Swoosh. Like Napster, it was moving MP3 music files around as efficiently as possible. But without empathy for the owners of the music, his venture collapsed, as it was sued (and rightfully so) and went bankrupt because it was going to lose the lawsuit. Lack of empathy for those his decisions affect is going to lead to another collapse for Travis AGAIN, and this time it's going to be a much BIGGER collapse.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The more I listen to some of his interviews, the more I'm convinced that he is a high functioning autistic.
> 
> I'm not saying that as a put down, as there are many successful high functioning autistics that provide great value to society. And I think being a high functioning autistic is why he succeeded with Red Swoosh, as one does not need to empathize with digital files to successfully move them around as efficiently as possible.
> 
> ...


Travis is nothing special than merely my partner. I can f*** him too. He is not listening me, I can do the same thing too. Don' worry.

Not only Travis being lack of empathy, many riders too. Treat and f*** them as the same one kind of species.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys who defend bad behavior as a driver now tells me where the problem is with uber. Its shit drivers. Fact is I did call to try and find the driver every time and give I directions where to go. How is waiting 15 min for some ****** who went online at home and is not ready to move off making me late.

You all can GFY if you think that's acceptable. And I have been using the service plenty. Fact is more than most here. No issues till now. 2 days ago I got a driver who started the trip before he arrived. When I asked about that he said I was his 3rd ride ever and he didn't know how to use the app. I gave him a lesson on it and gave him 5 stars as it was not his fault Uber didn't train him properly.

So I am patient with those who struggle. I'm not due to stupidity or inconveniencing me for them. I'm the one paying and keeping them employed with a $40 ride from the burbs to downtown. I give better service I expect no less.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

puber said:


> You have a driver's phone number.
> 
> All you said here describes you as a dumb and lazy rider.
> 
> ...


So a driver who is stupid is my problem. Got it UberX equates to stupid drivers. Based on your response you fall into this category.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You guys who defend bad behavior as a driver now tells me where the problem is with uber. Its shit drivers. Fact is I did call to try and find the driver every time and give I directions where to go. How is waiting 15 min for some ****** who went online at home and is not ready to move off making me late.


It looks like a couple of those drivers are accepting requests and hoping to get the rider to cancel. I don't defend that at all. I game the guarantee and accept 95%+ of requests to qualify for it, and every rider I accept I give prompt service to, even the ones 12+ minutes away (which are occurring a lot MORE since the rate drop). The only exception was the guy who was ordering for someone else and expected me to pick his friend up in 8 minutes when Google navigation says I'm 15 minutes away, and he was a 3.0 star rider. After considering all that, I cancelled on him. I've had some wrong address and 5+ minutes waiting cancels that I did too. But I never try tactics to try and get the rider to cancel on me. That's BS, and I hope those drivers get deactivated for it. Even while gaming the guarantee I've provided top notch service to riders... and I don't mean free water and mints. My rating over the last 30 days is 4.88.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Anybody driving for Uber at these rates and supporting this exploitaton is either a weirdo looking for drunk chicks, dumb, or impoverished to the point of despair. I don't want to put my life in the hands of the least mentally stable person. A cheap Uber ride might cost you your life.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


The top talent bolted for the exits with the latest rate cuts.. Now what you have left is the dregs of drivers willing to work for just a little cheddar...

Not everyone is like you driving just for fun and the "write off" ..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You guys who defend bad behavior as a driver now tells me where the problem is with uber. Its shit drivers. Fact is I did call to try and find the driver every time and give I directions where to go. How is waiting 15 min for some ****** who went online at home and is not ready to move off making me late.
> 
> You all can GFY if you think that's acceptable. And I have been using the service plenty. Fact is more than most here. No issues till now. 2 days ago I got a driver who started the trip before he arrived. When I asked about that he said I was his 3rd ride ever and he didn't know how to use the app. I gave him a lesson on it and gave him 5 stars as it was not his fault Uber didn't train him properly.
> 
> So I am patient with those who struggle. I'm not due to stupidity or inconveniencing me for them. I'm the one paying and keeping them employed with a $40 ride from the burbs to downtown. I give better service I expect no less.


You give good service..because uber is just a "hobby" for you, and during the day you have a regular paying job that affords you a comfortable lifestyle..

On the other hand these drivers are not driving as a hobby..they are driving out of desperation... the others who had even a semblance of self respect left when the rates were cut...


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

you get what you pay for.

I told a pax that I will be done driving for uber after the guarantees and she said "no, please don't quit, we need more drivers like you. This is he best uber ride I've had in a long time."
Last week two flight attendant said that I restored a little bit of faith they have with uber. Apparently most of the drivers here doesn't speak very good English and don't know their way very well.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You guys who defend bad behavior as a driver now tells me where the problem is with uber. Its shit drivers. Fact is I did call to try and find the driver every time and give I directions where to go. How is waiting 15 min for some ****** who went online at home and is not ready to move off making me late.
> 
> You all can GFY if you think that's acceptable. And I have been using the service plenty. Fact is more than most here. No issues till now. 2 days ago I got a driver who started the trip before he arrived. When I asked about that he said I was his 3rd ride ever and he didn't know how to use the app. I gave him a lesson on it and gave him 5 stars as it was not his fault Uber didn't train him properly.
> 
> So I am patient with those who struggle. I'm not due to stupidity or inconveniencing me for them. I'm the one paying and keeping them employed with a $40 ride from the burbs to downtown. I give better service I expect no less.


I need to speak for my f**king partner, Travis.

Uber is a on-demand service. Travis never said Uber is a guarantee or a on-command service.
There are so many Uber drivers around. If you are not satisfied with the service, you can always request another one. No question asked. Actually, you can keep making requests until you are satisfied.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This lack of empathy can also be seen in his business prior to Red Swoosh. Like Napster


Napster was infringing on copyrights.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think what pisses me off most is here I'm going to bat for the service with city council. Then this happens and I'm starting to question on wtf I'm doing. I tell you I'm going to be a bit less lenient on regs around these guys. I want Uber or the convenience of a service like it. But based on what I'm seeing someone at Uber driver onboarding should be fired.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Napster was infringing on copyrights.


Exactly! Zero empathy for the owners. He just wanted his users to get the music they wanted and now he just wants his users to the the rides they want. He has no empathy for the owners of the music nor the owners of the rides. They're just the "other dudes".


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Raquel said:


> You give good service..because uber is just a "hobby" for you, and during the day you have a regular paying job that affords you a comfortable lifestyle..
> 
> On the other hand these drivers are not driving as a hobby..they are driving out of desperation... the others who had even a semblance of self respect left when the rates were cut...


This _was_ uber's biggest selling point - bring in drivers that would never drive a cab. This brought in a lot of great people that could use some extra cash. Unfortunately the rates getting lower and lower has removed all the hobbyists and only leaves the people that are happy making $8/hr after all expenses. Around my area there used to be cars all over, maybe a 5 min average wait time, now it is closer to 20 mins wait time, if you're even able to get a car.

I decided to drive last night on valentine's day, hoping for some good surges. I was on the north area of the hotspot, north of me there were no another cars. I turned down probably 7 people due to a 20 min drive, I would text them asking to cancel. Only one replied he didn't mind waiting 20 mins, I texted him back saying that it's because of the lower rates that I cannot make that drive without losing money. He then canceled on me.

So uber lost at least 7 rides last night due to having no cars, who knows how many more while I was driving. I only had one surge (1.5x) fare. No cars available on a busy night, yet still no surge? Yeah, cya uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


You get what you pay for, that's how it works, always has been and always will be .


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think what pisses me off most is here I'm going to bat for the service with city council. Then this happens and I'm starting to question on wtf I'm doing. I tell you I'm going to be a bit less lenient on regs around these guys. I want Uber or the convenience of a service like it. But based on what I'm seeing someone at Uber driver onboarding should be fired.


As I told my local Operations Manager, I will not support uber until uber supports us. Uber is a great concept that is failing its drivers and, subsequently, its customers.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> you get what you pay for.
> 
> I told a pax that I will be done driving for uber after the guarantees and she said "no, please don't quit, we need more drivers like you.


And how much did this pax tip you?

I've heard this a couple times and I tell them that I can't drive at these rates without losing $$, yet they still don't tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You all can GFY if you think that's acceptable. And I have been using the service plenty. Fact is more than most here. No issues till now.


Like you said no issues till now. And didn't you say the rates just went down?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So a driver who is stupid is my problem. Got it UberX equates to stupid drivers. Based on your response you fall into this category.


Did you tip? DID YOU TIP?!?!?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think what pisses me off most is here I'm going to bat for the service with city council. Then this happens and I'm starting to question on wtf I'm doing. I tell you I'm going to be a bit less lenient on regs around these guys. I want Uber or the convenience of a service like it. But based on what I'm seeing someone at Uber driver onboarding should be fired.


ho ho ho..... You sounds like a boss..... Drivers should be fired?????

Wtf! Don't you know we are Uber's partners? Don't you know I can fire Travis or the riders? Don't you know I am the INDEPENDENT contractor, you idiot?


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber COULD easily provide the driver with BOTH the pickup location AND the riders current GPS location. If they're both the same, it confirms to the driver that the pickup location is correct. If they're NOT the same, then the driver can not only get clarification from the rider as to why the pickup location may be correct even though it differs from their exact location, the driver can also know where to go to find the rider when the pickup is wrong.


On my iPhone (v5) I can see the rider's GPS location. Works great.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> This _was_ uber's biggest selling point - bring in drivers that would never drive a cab. This brought in a lot of great people that could use some extra cash. Unfortunately the rates getting lower and lower has removed all the hobbyists and only leaves the people that are happy making $8/hr after all expenses. Around my area there used to be cars all over, maybe a 5 min average wait time, now it is closer to 20 mins wait time, if you're even able to get a car.
> 
> I decided to drive last night on valentine's day, hoping for some good surges. I was on the north area of the hotspot, north of me there were no another cars. I turned down probably 7 people due to a 20 min drive, I would text them asking to cancel. Only one replied he didn't mind waiting 20 mins, I texted him back saying that it's because of the lower rates that I cannot make that drive without losing money. He then canceled on me.
> 
> So uber lost at least 7 rides last night due to having no cars, who knows how many more while I was driving. I only had one surge (1.5x) fare. No cars available on a busy night, yet still no surge? Yeah, cya uber.


You should send this message to Uber and post their response.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> You should send this message to Uber and post their response.


When I spoke to the operations manager for my market I explained exactly what was happening (drivers quitting, increased wait times, decreasing driver quality..etc) and she didn't believe it was happening due to the guarantees in place. Who knows if she truly believed it or was just telling me what she was told to say.

Regardless, it's pointless.

Uber doesn't seem to listen to drivers, hopefully they will at least look at the numbers and see what is happening.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Uber doesn't seem to listen to drivers


 Drivers don't need to listen to Uber neither. Be INDEPENDEN!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Drivers don't need to listen to Uber neither. Be INDEPENDEN!


umm ok?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> umm ok?


He's right, there's more options besides Uber, they haven't even been around that long.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> He's right, there's more options besides Uber, they haven't even been around that long.


I would only drive for a company with an arrangement like uber's (ability to drive at any time, no pressure). That said, I won't drive for uber at the X rates (Fri and Sat night was the first time I drove not trying to maximize the guarantees). However, I am satisfied driving for the guarantees. I'll keep driving X until they get rid of the guarantees.

Not sure if that's considered 'listening to uber'?

Uber is losing money on me, my check is higher than my total fares, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I took two rides today. Sunday afternoon of the long weekend. Unlikely that the best drivers would be on the road anyway.

The first guy had a 3.6 rating. I had to see who this was. He had only been driving for 4 days, had poor English skills, foreign-born, and was trying to do what he was told to do but had no clue how to do it. For example he came out of the car with a bottle of water in his hand and handed it to me. Someone told him what to do but not how to do it. I spent the next 10 minutes giving him advice on things like "don't put your phone in your lap put it in the phone holder". A gave him a 5* but no tip.

Second Guy 4.6 was a naturalized U.S. citizen. Only driving for 10 days. He was a good driver and we swaped stories about possible ways to make money. I explained how to game the guarantees. He is/will be a good driver except he seems to have too much business sense to keep at it long. I told him I'd give him a tip if he had change for a $20. He didn't. 5 stars.

My suburb was surging all afternoon, and there were three drivers shown on the app sitting around with nothing to do.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The first guy had a 3.6 rating. I had to see who this was. He had only been driving for 4 days, had poor English skills, foreign-born, and was trying to do what he was told to do but had no clue how to do it. For example he came out of the car with a bottle of water in his hand and handed it to me.


Randy Shear ??


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Randy Shear ??


^^^
LOL!!!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

1) driving cab in general is half a notch above homelessness.

2) uber drivers are just opportunists trying to make a quick and easy buck. With rates this low you only have those at the bottom giving service.

3) to survive in driving taxi really it is the tortoise vs the hair scenario. You might make $400 in one day but truthfully it is the days you make $120 that you can depend on.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> On my iPhone (v5) I can see the rider's GPS location. Works great.


You can see both the pickup location and the rider's location? Seriously? Is anyone else seeing both?


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


Did you ever tip?? That is why drivers suck. Open your ****ing wallet and the good drivers will stay!!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The top talent bolted for the exits with the latest rate cuts.. Now what you have left is the dregs of drivers willing to work for just a little cheddar...
> 
> Not everyone is like you driving just for fun and the "write off" ..
> View attachment 5028


Lol I like this post. Nice one Raquel..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ez-Russ said:


> Did you ever tip?? That is why drivers suck. Open your ****ing wallet and the good drivers will stay!!


So you tell me. How many of these drivers would you have tipped? Lets hear it. I bet you would say all of them.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


This is what X is becoming. Imagine what it will be like when all areas are $0.75 or less. Only the worst most desperate drivers will be left ( and the guy who said in a post" I don't care about depreciation, when my car get to 150k i'm going to buy a new one anyway). The more complaints I hear from PAX the more I realize I'm worth $2 a mile. When guarantees are gone in LA and OC it will descend into chaos.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Ez-Russ said:


> Did you ever tip?? That is why drivers suck. Open your ****ing wallet and the good drivers will stay!!


Why would you tip a crappy driver? I know I wouldn't. Tipping a crappy driver won't magically bring back the good drivers. For now on, if you get a crappy driver, save the tip and double it up for the next good driver you get. It's probably too little, too late but maybe if enough good drivers start getting tips they will convince their friends to give driving another shot or post about it on forums like this.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


This is hilarious, and it happens when a rider insists on pinging you from 20 minutes away (not that you did this)

1) First car *20* min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. (classic !)


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

F this, I'm going to drive trucks


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So you tell me. How many of these drivers would you have tipped? Lets hear it. I bet you would say all of them.


Yes, all of them


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> 1) driving cab in general is half a notch above homelessness.
> 
> 2) uber drivers are just opportunists trying to make a quick and easy buck. With rates this low you only have those at the bottom giving service.
> 
> 3) to survive in driving taxi really it is the tortoise vs the hair scenario. You might make $400 in one day but truthfully it is the days you make $120 that you can depend on.


^^^
Yeah, driving is like the elevator business... it has its ups and downs. 
Did I say that? 
I know cab drivers that actually support families with their diligence, and they work hard, make no mistake on that, but they are mostly young in their 30's and can handle it.

Hey, I'm old as shit, but I still keep plugging away at what I'm doing.

Some young / new driver came up to me yesterday and asked where Green Valley was, so I told him and guess what? 
He gave me a $5.00 tip which I didn't accept. 
WTF? 
With my knowledge of the Las Vegas valley, I want everybody to succeed.


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

u pay bus fare and expect a limo driver, not going to happen. some kind of fantasy world


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

ryan76 said:


> u pay bus fare and expect a limo driver, not going to happen. some kind of fantasy world


Uber Marketing oozes Yuppie indulgence
Meantime its normal guys/gals picking up working class people at Wal-Mart in a Prius
What happens when all the Uber VC money stops going towards these free rides?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ryan76 said:


> u pay bus fare and expect a limo driver, not going to happen. some kind of fantasy world


^^^
Below bus fare. 
I have never been on a metro bus of any kind until last December when I couldn't get a taxi to get from the DMV over on Sahara to my house. 
I walked about 2 miles to the nearest bus stop and really kind of enjoyed the ride. 
The stop was about 7 blocks from my house, but I walked it anyway. 
Hey, I'm an old fart.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Uber Marketing oozes Yuppie indulgence
> Meantime its normal guys/gals picking up working class people at Wal-Mart in a Prius
> What happens when all the Uber VC money stops going towards these free rides?


^^^
Not only "yuppie", but Millenials who are the most demanding... wanting their parents to make them the sole beneficiary.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Not only "yuppie", but Millenials who are the most demanding... wanting their parents to make them the sole beneficiary.


Uber-Doober, you are spot on. The Coddled ones


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

The Kid said:


> This is what X is becoming. Imagine what it will be like when all areas are $0.75 or less. Only the worst most desperate drivers will be left ( and the guy who said in a post" I don't care about depreciation, when my car get to 150k i'm going to buy a new one anyway). The more complaints I hear from PAX the more I realize I'm worth $2 a mile. When guarantees are gone in LA and OC it will descend into chaos.


I was going to give a optimistic response to the Guarantees. But I don't want to be a jinx.

Perhaps in the near and not so distant future Guarantees will be replaced with big 1.2 surges. More common would be 0.5 surges. 0.7 surges at .25 cents a mile.

So you would make a whooping .50 to .75 cents a mile on a good day.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Uber arrogantly assumes they have changed the industry. One thing they did not, and CANNOT change: "You only get top notch if you pay for it."
> That applies to employers AND customers.


Uber is to the their drivers, as Nike was to the Koreans. Kathie Lee Gifford would make an excellent UBER Spokeswoman.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Randy Shear ??


Hmm I thought Randy Shears was the one introduced right after SGT Peppers song end and before "High with a little help from my friends"


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I was an Uber customer prior to driving, NYC uber's are a bunch a hard working people. They never had a problem finding me because they called when they were close so we could get going. In Miami we have many Canadians and they mirror your comments. They are amazed at the Select series of cars here and tip and tell us how pleased they are at our service with clean and new cars.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

This is what lower fares will do. Only people who have no other options will do it. i can still do okay with 1.35 and 2.40 for XL but if it gets lower, I will too move on. Even here our driver and car quality is dropping. 

As many have said, you do get what you pay for. If fares are better more quality drivers with better cars will want to drive so Uber could weed out the crappy ones. But it appears their strategy is cheap and the hell with quality, even though they promote this ever more elusive 5 star experience.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> "You only get top notch if you pay for it."


And..this goes for any service,,business,,or product...you get what you pay for


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Guess I will need to stop spending money with UberX drivers and go back to Taxi service. Too bad...that kind of money I figure was better spent helping the average Joe make a few bucks. Guess the industry we all started to hate and wanted to see something better will fail after all. I mean according to the group on here not getting paid right is an excuse to give shit service and will only attract deadbeats.

But I think you are right....It's money better spent keeping the corrupt monopoly alive. At least they are doing their jobs. and who knows when most of you go to drive a Taxi again you will just have something new to complain about. and nothing standing in the way to stop it.

Some things never change I guess...even if you wish they would.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> You are confusing autism with being a Sociopath. I would venture to say that any so called "entrepreneur" that bases his business model on screwing over a huge workforce to make potential billions is a complete sociopath.
> 
> And Uber has already succeeded. Google has already put 258 MILLION into Uber. The CEO and others have already made millions that I'm sure are squirreled away in offshore accounts by creative accounting practices.
> 
> ...


Someplace like this?


DenverDiane said:


> You are confusing autism with being a Sociopath. I would venture to say that any so called "entrepreneur" that bases his business model on screwing over a huge workforce to make potential billions is a complete sociopath.
> 
> And Uber has already succeeded. Google has already put 258 MILLION into Uber. The CEO and others have already made millions that I'm sure are squirreled away in offshore accounts by creative accounting practices.
> 
> ...


If you gooogle 48hillsonline dot ORG ubers tax avoidance, you can see exactly where all the money is going and where it is not staying.

I used to be able to add links on here, but I was banned yesterday for reasons unknown to me, and am unable to post links now.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Guess I will need to stop spending money with UberX drivers and go back to Taxi service. Too bad...that kind of money I figure was better spent helping the average Joe make a few bucks. Guess the industry we all started to hate and wanted to see something better will fail after all. I mean according to the group on here not getting paid right is an excuse to give shit service and will only attract deadbeats.
> 
> But I think you are right....It's money better spent keeping the corrupt monopoly alive. At least they are doing their jobs. and who knows when most of you go to drive a Taxi again you will just have something new to complain about. and nothing standing in the way to stop it.
> 
> Some things never change I guess...even if you wish they would.


lol..... don't take a taxi. they are even worse than a UberX but at least 2X more expensive.
You deserve a limo black car service. Spend money there and enjoy your ride. lol.....
One more thing! don't forget to tip to show you are a GENTLEman. lol.....

finally you learnt, my son, cheap price and quality service never go together.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Not only "yuppie", but Millenials who are the most demanding... wanting their parents to make them the sole beneficiary.


Very true, you describe my nephew perfectly. He's a ******bag sorry to say.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> Someplace like this?
> 
> If you gooogle 48hillsonline dot ORG ubers tax avoidance, you can see exactly where all the money is going and where it is not staying.
> 
> I used to be able to add links on here, but I was banned yesterday for reasons unknown to me, and am unable to post links now.


http://48hillsonline.org/2014/07/10/ubers-tax-avoidance-strategy-costs-government-millions/


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guess I will need to stop spending money with UberX drivers and go back to Taxi service. Too bad...that kind of money I figure was better spent helping the average Joe make a few bucks. Guess the industry we all started to hate and wanted to see something better will fail after all. I mean according to the group on here not getting paid right is an excuse to give shit service and will only attract deadbeats.
> 
> But I think you are right....It's money better spent keeping the corrupt monopoly alive. At least they are doing their jobs. and who knows when most of you go to drive a Taxi again you will just have something new to complain about. and nothing standing in the way to stop it.
> 
> Some things never change I guess...even if you wish they would.


You can't fight the LAWS of economics. In most cities a driver is loosing money PERIOD. Many drivers are just working the system as long as possible. Someone will start a company similar to early Uber with say $2 per mile fare, cars close by when you need them. Great drives with nice cars will work for them and love it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://48hillsonline.org/2014/07/10/ubers-tax-avoidance-strategy-costs-government-millions/


Thnx,  not sure why I was banned or can not post links.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

The Kid said:


> You can't fight the LAWS of economics. In most cities a driver is loosing money PERIOD. Many drivers are just working the system as long as possible. Someone will start a company similar to early Uber with say $2 per mile fare, cars close by when you need them. Great drives with nice cars will work for them and love it.


What happens when Johnny Part time goes to Kelly Blue Book to sell his 2013 Sonata and realizes that he already received his equity via UberX

Uber DRINKS your MilkSHAKE!

UberX driver on left Uber on Right (Daniel Day Lewis)


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> ho ho ho..... You sounds like a boss..... Drivers should be fired?????
> 
> Wtf! Don't you know we are Uber's partners? Don't you know I can fire Travis or the riders? Don't you know I am the INDEPENDENT contractor, you idiot?


You need to read the post you replied to, they said the driver onboarding (hiring) person at Uber was not doing their job and should be fired.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

At least they were breathing. What else do you want?!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Can you believe it? Uber only has total 2,000 employees or so to serve 280 cities worldwide! (2/6/2015)
Don't expect a good service from such shorthanded workforce. According to Travis, the cost (fare) is also horribly low. Although all starting with the letter M, do you really believe Motel 6 will offer the same quality service to you as the Marriott does？


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Can you believe it? Uber only has total 2,000 employees or so to serve 280 cities worldwide! (2/6/2015)
> Don't expect a good service from such shorthanded workforce. According to Travis, the cost (fare) is also horribly low. Although all starting with the letter M, do you really believe Motel 6 will offer the same quality service to you as the Marriott does？


This gay looking Travis is a horrible public speaker.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

"Thanks to the partners, They serve us" **** you TK! your supposed to serve us so we can serve the rider.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Uber arrogantly assumes they have changed the industry. One thing they did not, and CANNOT change: "You only get top notch if you pay for it."
> That applies to employers AND customers.


99 cent cheeseburgers from McDonals are only a tiny fraction of the restaurant industry except for the guy who eats them they are his whole life


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> 99 cent cheeseburgers fror McDonals are only a tiny fraction of the restaurant industry except for the guy who eats them they are his whole life


^^^
Yeahhhhh....
I always eat around the edge so that my last bite has the pickle in it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> When I spoke to the operations manager for my market I explained exactly what was happening (drivers quitting, increased wait times, decreasing driver quality..etc) and she didn't believe it was happening due to the guarantees in place. Who knows if she truly believed it or was just telling me what she was told to say.
> 
> Regardless, it's pointless.
> 
> Uber doesn't seem to listen to drivers, hopefully they will at least look at the numbers and see what is happening.


Speaking with local operations is pointless. Not to many bright crayons in that box.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol I like this post. Nice one Raquel..


Preach it sister Raquel!


----------



## David&Goliath (Feb 18, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


Your undercover experience is a great idea and should be highly considered for every driver. It should not be a requirement but a rewarded recommendation from Uber. I believe for now this would benefit both of us- Uber/Drivers! And then again, maybe it would be just the opposite. But for now, I like it.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I took two rides today. Sunday afternoon of the long weekend. Unlikely that the best drivers would be on the road anyway.
> 
> The first guy had a 3.6 rating. I had to see who this was. He had only been driving for 4 days, had poor English skills, foreign-born, and was trying to do what he was told to do but had no clue how to do it. For example he came out of the car with a bottle of water in his hand and handed it to me. Someone told him what to do but not how to do it. I spent the next 10 minutes giving him advice on things like "don't put your phone in your lap put it in the phone holder". A gave him a 5* but no tip.
> 
> ...


Why would you rate the first guy a five?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> This gay looking Travis is a horrible public speaker.


Gay looking?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Gay looking?


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that


We gay looking ones are doing better than some of you others. I haul the other gay looking ones around town. I get tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


>


That may be the dumbest awards show I've ever seen.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> We gay looking ones are doing better than some of you others. I haul the other gay looking ones around town. I get tips.


I guess they like you


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> That may be the dumbest awards show I've ever seen.


Easily the most amateurish awards show. And that's saying much.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> That may be the dumbest awards show I've ever seen.


3 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

On a positive note I had 2 great drivers today and have restored my faith in Drivers who do the right thing. Must be because these were drivers who work the rush hour and not the weekends. Both have been at it for 3 months and enjoy what they do.

Both received a well deserved tip. I was quite impressed.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I haul the other gay looking ones around town. *I get tips*.


That's pretty ambiguous statement.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> I haul the other gay looking ones around town. I get tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe someday he'll get the whole thing?  haha


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ive taken uber and lyft about 5-6 times over the last week and let me say it sucks. two drivers deserved a 4-5 stars while a majority deserved 2-3 and two deserved a -5. with lyft im double screwed because they know (we know) who is a driver andw ho isn't. I emailed them saying its impossible for me to get any rides because they keep cancelling. one specific guy I know, when he gets me doesn't bother. he accepts and cancels. hes a 4.5. im emailing lyft to cut him off. I recognized his name multiple times, because I know hes been driving since I began lyft (before lyft blocked the name of drivers on the driver mode).

now uber? hit or miss even before rate cuts. its almost as if I need to wear a signt hat yells "I will tip you!" else these ****s lie to me about holding a minute ( I literally walked into a 7-11 to withdraw cash to buy stuff and TIP the asshole) but he took off.

im pissed off because while we aren't co workers these sloppy,lazy shitty drivers in many ways reflect on me. The pax take it out on me. That's why I don't drive. I don't need these ****ing idiots who think they make bank or thought they did, to screw me over and make me a disgruntled self employed driver. so now I give 1-3 stars max drivers. and if I tip, it means you get a 5 star.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> now uber? hit or miss even before rate cuts. its almost as if I need to wear a signt hat yells "I will tip you!" else these ****s lie to me about holding a minute ( I literally walked into a 7-11 to withdraw cash to buy stuff and TIP the asshole) but he took off.


As a driver you know how bad it sucks to wait for pax and how so many of them say it will be a minute and 10 mins later you are still sitting there.

I have only left a pax once, it was a couple, the guy said he was just running in for a redbox DVD and his gf would stay in the car with me. I told him that's no problem, then we get there and his gf says that she's going to run into the supermarket and grab a couple things too. Yeah, not happening. I told them that I would wait 5-10 mins or until a cop yelled at me (I was parked illegally). I waited about 6 mins, no sign of them so I took off. They were on a min fare, so I could spend 30 mins on this call for like $6 just so that they can avoid two min trips and pay $8. Sorry, my time is worth more than saving you $2. It was a really nice night in Miami, they should of just walked the 4 blocks.

Just pulled up this trip, the driving distance was .7 miles, walking maybe .5. Spent 12 mins on that. Topping it off they made me wait 4 mins on picking them up - "The check just came, we'll be right out". $4.67 for the fare

If you want me to wait, be a human, you know that the $$ for wait time is crap. Offer me a couple bucks to at least make it worth my while.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> As a driver you know how bad it sucks to wait for pax and how so many of them say it will be a minute and 10 mins later you are still sitting there.
> 
> I have only left a pax once, it was a couple, the guy said he was just running in for a redbox DVD and his gf would stay in the car with me. I told him that's no problem, then we get there and his gf says that she's going to run into the supermarket and grab a couple things too. Yeah, not happening. I told them that I would wait 5-10 mins or until a cop yelled at me (I was parked illegally). I waited about 6 mins, no sign of them so I took off. They were on a min fare, so I could spend 30 mins on this call for like $6 just so that they can avoid two min trips and pay $8. Sorry, my time is worth more than saving you $2. It was a really nice night in Miami, they should of just walked the 4 blocks.
> 
> If you want me to wait, be a human, you know that the $$ for wait time is crap. Offer me a couple bucks to at least make it worth my while.


my fare was a min $5 because I was drunk and had to take a run to 7-11. I pulled out a 20 and was going to hand this guy a $10 tip after I bought my food and soda. took me what? 3 minutes?

so I gave him a 1 star and waitied 12 mins for the next uber. he got the $10 and a 5 star just because he calmed me down from being pissed (granted I was pissed at this lyft driver who accepted my ride, called me saying hed be there in 10 mins and cancels on me)

either way drivers suck now. maybe its my view on work ethic regardless of how bad it is, but I aim to do my best no matter what. since I didn't agree with the new rates, I didn't take it out on pax. the idea that folks assume people are informed of anything is just as stupid and bad as uber telling you lower rates means more business.

anyway I stopped driving for uber. im doing lyft now and only lyft. sure, I don't get as many hits as uber, but its also .24 cents more a mile.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> my fare was a min $5 because I was drunk and had to take a run to 7-11. I pulled out a 20 and was going to hand this guy a $10 tip after I bought my food and soda. took me what? 3 minutes?
> 
> so I gave him a 1 star and waitied 12 mins for the next uber. he got the $10 and a 5 star just because he calmed me down from being pissed (granted I was pissed at this lyft driver who accepted my ride, called me saying hed be there in 10 mins and cancels on me)


From my experience, I've never had a person tip me after asking me to wait. I find that they are generally really cheap and just trying to save a buck. If I really had to stop and couldn't/didn't want to wait for a next car, I'd tell the driver ahead of time that I'll give him $XX if he waits for me. I guarantee you that he'll wait.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> On a positive note I had 2 great drivers today and have restored my faith in Drivers who do the right thing. Must be because these were drivers who work the rush hour and not the weekends. Both have been at it for 3 months and enjoy what they do.
> 
> Both received a well deserved tip. I was quite impressed.


Uber CSR, don't play "carrot & stick" here. Few people believe your bias BS.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> From my experience, I've never had a person tip me after asking me to wait. I find that they are generally really cheap and just trying to save a buck. If I really had to stop and couldn't/didn't want to wait for a next car, I'd tell the driver ahead of time that I'll give him $XX if he waits for me. I guarantee you that he'll wait.


I even told him during the ride there. I said" I know its a short ride (back and forth) but ill give you tip. I know how these short rides suck, trust me" must I learn other languages other than English and Spanish for them to understand this simple concept?

its not just me though. I had some dude try to milk me in such a stupid way too. he knew the way to get to destination B to drop my friend off and I know how much it usually costs and which way to go. theres two ways to get there and the 2nd option is really going the far way to loop around. I knew it was a $10-11.80 ride at best(with new rates) yet my fare came to $16. the dumbest thing to do is ignore the payee on how to get there, tell them you know how to get there but use gps to get there and taking te long way).

but I ended up add in the destination anyway and submitted for "inefficient route" on him. once you **** me over, im joe pesci in goodfellas and casino combined.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber CSR, don't play "carrot & stick" here. Few people believe your bias BS.


As usual you don't add anything useful to the conversation. Take a hike.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I even told him during the ride there. I said" I know its a short ride (back and forth) but ill give you tip. I know how these short rides suck, trust me" must I learn other languages other than English and Spanish for them to understand this simple concept?
> 
> its not just me though. I had some dude try to milk me in such a stupid way too. he knew the way to get to destination B to drop my friend off and I know how much it usually costs and which way to go. theres two ways to get there and the 2nd option is really going the far way to loop around. I knew it was a $10-11.80 ride at best(with new rates) yet my fare came to $16. the dumbest thing to do is ignore the payee on how to get there, tell them you know how to get there but use gps to get there and taking te long way).
> 
> but I ended up add in the destination anyway and submitted for "inefficient route" on him. once you **** me over, im joe pesci in goodfellas and casino combined.


You have had some bad experiences, I'll ask my pax about their experiences and generally just the complaint of drivers accepting the req and not coming/going the wrong way. More and more are complaining of non-English speaking drivers. I'm sure the quality varies drastically by market.

I guess my only suggestion would be to take cabs for a couple weeks and learn to appreciate uber for what it is haha

Have you tried Select/Plus? I think in the future X will basically be a cab and Select/Plus will be nice, english speaking, clean cars..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> You have had some bad experiences, I'll ask my pax about their experiences and generally just the complaint of drivers accepting the req and not coming/going the wrong way. More and more are complaining of non-English speaking drivers. I'm sure the quality varies drastically by market.
> 
> I guess my only suggestion would be to take cabs for a couple weeks and learn to appreciate uber for what it is haha
> 
> Have you tried Select/Plus? I think in the future X will basically be a cab and Select/Plus will be nice, english speaking, clean cars..


Wish Plus was in my area....I would use it to reduce the headaches. Mind you I did get 2 excellent drivers yesterday. So it's hit or miss.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So you tell me. How many of these drivers would you have tipped? Lets hear it. I bet you would say all of them.


Our correspondence has been cordial of late - methinks that's about to change.

I think most people would agree that Canadians are held in high regard. Smaller in numbers than their southern Cousins, Collectively they display characteristics that justifies this high regard.

Every now and again you find someone who has an attitude and understanding that goes against the collective sophistication his fellow Canadians display.

Do you think @Actionjax has hosted an important guest or Lady to a top restaurant and tipped the Maître d' BEFORE the special night began? Or tipped a Hotel Conciergé on his first contact to make a point. The poibt is CONSIDERATION!

Look, Actionjax may not have many opportunities to practice the finer things in life. Perhaps its just his roots that hold him from ever understanding the concept of "giving" (I think he's from Cape Breton).

But a little considerate tipping effort can bring cultural change. .....Nah! I tripped up there thinking he may wish to promote a positive cultural change!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Our correspondence has been cordial of late - methinks that's about to change.
> 
> I think most people would agree that Canadians are held in high regard. Smaller in numbers than their southern Cousins, Collectively they display characteristics that justifies this high regard.
> 
> ...


I don't think our relations will sour based on what you said. We may have had our differences but I feel the heated debate put us on better footing for the long run and I do respect you for your honesty. I think it comes from both our countries being quite similar in many respects. Hence why I'm sure we are passionate on our beliefs.

But to the point I have actually taken a different stance on the tipping situation as of late with the disappointing drivers I have experienced. While they have received nothing if they have inconvenienced me for their own lack of skills or professionalism, I do now tip for the ones who hit 5 stars. Simple point is the economics don't keep good drivers around. I only hope to hell that some incentive keep them in the game. For me it's a winner. Uber is not helping things lets see if we can get the customers keep things better for drivers. What's $5 tacked on to every ride that's great.

I know you are saying WTF he is going against his beliefs on this. But I don't know of any other way to express the joy I have getting a good ride and save a few bucks doing it. You don't know what you are missing till you lose it.

But I still go by if your are shit you get nothing. (Or you get a lesson from the back seat free of charge on how to be a driver) I don't believe a Tip will change the issue. In this game I think that's Ubers issue to deal with.

BTW we have a saying when we get into an argument with my friends. "Take it to the racetrack". That usually settles all differences. (Although it does get costly)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Our correspondence has been cordial of late - methinks that's about to change.
> 
> I think most people would agree that Canadians are held in high regard. Smaller in numbers than their southern Cousins, Collectively they display characteristics that justifies this high regard.
> 
> ...


Just another point. I have tipped many people in the industries like a Maitre d' or Concierge for things. How else do you get their buy in to help me out. The way I look at it I am more giving an incentive for good service...not a tip. If it was a Tip I am giving it on the results. No different when I had my builder tell me 3 weeks to fix the defects on my newly built house. It's simple....I call the contractors and say get it done in 3 days and I will fully cater the days they are there. Including as much beer as they want. (That could have been mistake since I am still finding crooked nails in places..lol) I got what I needed and the contractors had a great time doing it. The builder was pissed because he didn't have resources available for other jobs.

But things like driving and food service and things that are regularly reserved for after the results of a bill presented, I better not leave frustrated by an individual who fails to deliver. That's where a Tip comes in. Valets I always play it by ear if it's a before or after tip. Depends on how fast I want my car after. Or sometimes a tip to a valet before will bring perks with it.(Vegas give it a try).

So I think the concern that I have not been open to the affluent things and I go around using people may be grossly overstated. But hey It would save me some money if I started that's for sure.

So to insinuate I don't tip woud be a gross understatement.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Wish Plus was in my area....I would use it to reduce the headaches. Mind you I did get 2 excellent drivers yesterday. So it's hit or miss.


The next time you get a crappy driver you should email uber and state how poor your service was and that you are unhappy about the tip being included. Then request to have the tip for that trip refunded to you haha

I'd love to see their copy/paste response to that.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> The next time you get a crappy driver you should email uber and state how poor your service was and that you are unhappy about the tip being included. Then request to have the tip for that trip refunded to you haha
> 
> I'd love to see their copy/paste response to that.


I'm meeting with their GM next Thursday at an Uber sponsored event. I am sure I will be bringing this up. He was not too responsive on the tipping thing 2 weeks ago when we spoke on this. Stating that it's not Ubers strategy at this time and they are trying to bring a one price model with no variance to the market. (Similar to what Europe does when it comes to tipping in a restaurant it's included) But he ended to say if the market moves to wanting that request it's not to say they won't revisit it. But for now it's not on their radar for 2015. And there isn't a consumer demand for this.

Wasn't very promising. The name of the individual is Ian Black.....you can look him up on Google. Nice guy...but he bleeds Uber. So he carries their message to the fullest. Do deviation from that.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I'm meeting with their GM next Thursday at an Uber sponsored event. I am sure I will be bringing this up. He was not too responsive on the tipping thing 2 weeks ago when we spoke on this. Stating that it's not Ubers strategy at this time and they are trying to bring a one price model with no variance to the market. (Similar to what Europe does when it comes to tipping in a restaurant it's included) But he ended to say if the market moves to wanting that request it's not to say they won't revisit it. But for now it's not on their radar for 2015. And there isn't a consumer demand for this.
> 
> Wasn't very promising. The name of the individual is Ian Black.....you can look him up on Google. Nice guy...but he bleeds Uber. So he carries their message to the fullest. Do deviation from that.


I would normally agree with this concept, who doesn't hate seeing tip jars everywhere. Like at dunkin donuts, a tip for reaching in and grabbing me 2 donuts?

But on the other hand, service can vary greatly on uber. Why should an excellent driver earn the same as a crappy one?

Also, the reason it works in restaurants in Europe is because they charge more for their food and pay their employees reasonable rates. This is something that uber is REALLY missing. The guaranteed rate here is $16, so less than $12 after uber's cut, before all expenses. How is that reasonable?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> I would normally agree with this concept, who doesn't hate seeing tip jars everywhere. Like at dunkin donuts, a tip for reaching in and grabbing me 2 donuts?
> 
> But on the other hand, service can vary greatly on uber. Why should an excellent driver earn the same as a crappy one?
> 
> Also, the reason it works in restaurants in Europe is because they charge more for their food and pay their employees reasonable rates. This is something that uber is REALLY missing. The guaranteed rate here is $16, so less than $12 after uber's cut, before all expenses. How is that reasonable?


I completely agree with you. If the driver was making more on a fare than a Taxi with tip I would say this should hold true. But this is not the case. Bargain basement prices should reward good drivers with something extra. The rest get bargain basement wages. In a better climate this is a god idea...but not with what is going on today. In their opinion it's the star rating system that keeps drivers in check....not the need for good service...it's the fear of it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Just another point. I have tipped many people in the industries like a Maitre d' or Concierge for things. How else do you get their buy in to help me out. The way I look at it I am more giving an incentive for good service...not a tip. If it was a Tip I am giving it on the results. No different when I had my builder tell me 3 weeks to fix the defects on my newly built house. It's simple....I call the contractors and say get it done in 3 days and I will fully cater the days they are there. Including as much beer as they want. (That could have been mistake since I am still finding crooked nails in places..lol) I got what I needed and the contractors had a great time doing it. The builder was pissed because he didn't have resources available for other jobs.
> 
> But things like driving and food service and things that are regularly reserved for after the results of a bill presented, I better not leave frustrated by an individual who fails to deliver. That's where a Tip comes in. Valets I always play it by ear if it's a before or after tip. Depends on how fast I want my car after. Or sometimes a tip to a valet before will bring perks with it.(Vegas give it a try).
> 
> ...


Apologies for the Cape Breton remark!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

"First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3."

*Why you wait for nearly 20 minutes as car drove away from you before cancelling.*

"Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay."

*Wow.. car not move for 15 minutes, Once again why did you not cancel?*

"Third car leaving to go for drinks driver was prompt but did not know how to get into the main entrance of the hotel we were going too. Gave a bit of assistance so it was ok."

*Sorry, no uber requirements that i know every hotel, motel, restaurant, doctors office, drug house and ***** house in your local area, next time call a local taxi that knows your area, because that driver can only pick-up in that area.*

"If this is what Uber has come to I'm going back to Taxi service. Serious I used to think Uber in Toronto was top notch. Now I think we are moving to rock bottom in a big way. No wonder people are getting pissed off"

*Yes, this is what uber has come to, lots of entitled passengers, that wish limo like service at less than 1/2 the cost of taxi without the tip, *

*As of last week, i stop opening doors unless passenger needs real assistance.*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So I think you misunderstood the driver moving away. The app said 15 min not I waited 15 min. 

As for the rest of your post you want to play taxi driver for a living at least start to act like one. I can tell someone where to go. But every hotel has a main passenger area where the bellman takes your bags. You can't find it that's not knowledge that's stupidity. It's in the GPS if you use it. 

Not looking for limo service just the minimum I would get with a taxi. I have no problem even cutting a bit of slack. But at least put the effort in.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> So I think you misunderstood the driver moving away. The app said 15 min not I waited 15 min.
> 
> As for the rest of your post you want to play taxi driver for a living at least start to act like one. I can tell someone where to go. But every hotel has a main passenger area where the bellman takes your bags. You can't find it that's not knowledge that's stupidity. It's in the GPS if you use it.
> 
> Not looking for limo service just the minimum I would get with a taxi. I have no problem even cutting a bit of slack. But at least put the effort in.


Hi uber CSR. You still cannot find me, ban me, deactivate me? Lol..... You are so incompetent.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Hi uber CSR. You still cannot find me, ban me, deactivate me? Lol..... You are so incompetent.


We're sorry the individual you are looking for is not listening. This is a recording.


----------



## baduncle (Feb 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Our correspondence has been cordial of late - methinks that's about to change.
> 
> I think most people would agree that Canadians are held in high regard. Smaller in numbers than their southern Cousins, Collectively they display characteristics that justifies this high regard.
> 
> ...


you drive a car for money, that rates you at the bottom of everything, except maybe a Mexican. Finer things BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Is that the dollar menu?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

baduncle said:


> you drive a car for money, that rates you at the bottom of everything, except maybe a Mexican. Finer things BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Is that the dollar menu?


ACKNOWLEDGING, rewarding and encouraging good service / behaviour would improve any work or life culture. Don't you think?

Even from my lowly position on your totem pole, I recognise the value of just a little charity. OK I'll recognise your superiority, but what's your excuse for being an arsehole?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

baduncle said:


> you drive a car for money, that rates you at the bottom of everything, except maybe a Mexican. Finer things BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Is that the dollar menu?


Idiot.


----------



## baduncle (Feb 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> ACKNOWLEDGING, rewarding and encouraging good service / behaviour would improve any work or life culture. Don't you think?
> 
> Even from my lowly position on your totem pole, I recognise the value of just a little charity. OK I'll recognise your superiority, but what's your excuse for being an arsehole?


Sir, you provide a service for an agreed price. To have a complaint that a customer does not give you more then your agreed upon contract amount is absurd, if you had the skills to do something like build a house or design a web site and your contract amount was $50K would you ***** because the person on the other end did not TIP you $5K. Or in your case you would want a $60K TIP because a $4 contract is worth $5 in a tip. No, you would not, just because you have a unskilled job you think that people that are way more skilled then you should support your lifestyle.
In the real world a skilled person does not make a contract for $4. You do and your pissed that your contract is dropped down to $2.40 and you WANT more. Of course you do who would not? Think about it friend.
Then get a real job with a skill, be the best, charge the highest, and collect. When you get there you will not want a TIP


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

observer said:


> Idiot.


Don't engage people like him. Click ignore.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

observer said:


> Idiot.


Hey don't call him idiot .He is one of the latest uber investors .
https://uberpeople.net/threads/read...i-decide-to-invest-in-uber.14236/#post-186369


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

baduncle said:


> Sir, you provide a service for an agreed price. To have a complaint that a customer does not give you more then your agreed upon contract amount is absurd, if you had the skills to do something like build a house or design a web site and your contract amount was $50K would you ***** because the person on the other end did not TIP you $5K. Or in your case you would want a $60K TIP because a $4 contract is worth $5 in a tip. No, you would not, just because you have a unskilled job you think that people that are way more skilled then you should support your lifestyle.
> In the real world a skilled person does not make a contract for $4. You do and your pissed that your contract is dropped down to $2.40 and you WANT more. Of course you do who would not? Think about it friend.
> Then get a real job with a skill, be the best, charge the highest, and collect. When you get there you will not want a TIP


well if we wanted to we could talk to the paX and adjust the rate to what we would like it to be because that is included in our contract unfortunately we will thenget one star and deactivated so in a lot of ways no we didn't agree to the fare


----------



## baduncle (Feb 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> well if we wanted to we could talk to the paX and adjust the rate to what we would like it to be because that is included in our contract unfortunately we will thenget one star and deactivated so in a lot of ways no we didn't agree to the fare


I agree you should be have that option, but you agree not to have that option by paying for the lead from Uber. That is your cost of doing business, working for nothing. If you are clever you should have your own clients and just use Uber to network your personal client base, with a cost and service that makes you a tidy profit.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


1. You waited 18 minutes and didn't even cancel yourself, seriously? How about you f* cancel it yourself next time? And stop wasting that drivers time because he obviously didn't want to pick you up in case you didnt get the message, bet he was like 20 minutes away, blame uber.

2.Holy sh*t, what a big f* deal, you had to ask him to turn the heat on, i feel for you, that must have been super painful, your tongue must still be in pain. GTFO

3.Typical ******bag who expects limo service while paying pennies.

4.If his car has a flaming skull on the hood that's not your business, you should be thankful he drives fast because nowadays most drivers out there drive like turtles who would have been faster walking.

Do us all a favor and go back to Taxi service, we don't need more lazy dumb pax.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> 1. You waited 18 minutes and didn't even cancel yourself, seriously? How about you f* cancel it yourself next time? And stop wasting that drivers time because he obviously didn't want to pick you up in case you didnt get the message, bet he was like 20 minutes away, blame uber.
> 
> 2.Holy sh*t, what a big f* deal, you had to ask him to turn the heat on, i feel for you, that must have been super painful, your tongue must still be in pain. GTFO
> 
> ...


Your an idiot. Do you even drive or take Uber. Or just come here to condone shit behavior because that's how you do it.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I have over 4000 rides driving for uberx with a rating of 4.8 and drive limo cars on the side. I can see a ******bag miles away, i know you are a ******bag even before you enter my car. You didn't describe any shit behaviour, just your lazy ass being entitled.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> I have over 4000 rides driving for uberx with a rating of 4.8 and drive limo cars on the side. I can see a ******bag miles away, i know you are a ******bag even before you enter my car. You didn't describe any shit behaviour, just your lazy ass being entitled.


Really? Entitled or just think the service has gotten worse. Think about it. Why are any of these things my issue as a customer. I'm not here to do you a favor. I'm the one paying. How about you come pick me up and then pay me. Then you can ***** all you want.

Not expecting anything but what a traditional Taxi is today. If I want a limo I get Uber black and pay for it. Again when is the last ride you have taken as a customer and how does it compare to a Taxi.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Really? Entitled or just think the service has gotten worse. Think about it. Why are any of these things my issue as a customer. I'm not here to do you a favor. I'm the one paying. How about you come pick me up and then pay me. Then you can ***** all you want.
> 
> Not expecting anything but what a traditional Taxi is today. If I want a limo I get Uber black and pay for it. Again when is the last ride you have taken as a customer and how does it compare to a Taxi.


If the service got worse is because the rates were cut down, back when the minimum fare was 8$ most drivers offered top notch service. Don't get me wrong, i still speak english and offer mints and water, it doesn't bother me much. But you do get what you pay for. Also i don't know about other markets, but in my market if i do pick you up i am, indeed, doing you a favor, i have plenty of business, plenty riders to give me their money and riders who get me are lucky because i show up in time and i know the city like the back of my hand.

Last time a got a taxicab it was some ********* stinking cigarretes and poop who i could barely understand when he spoke. Last Uber was a nice clean elantra, the driver was friendly and offered me water... so yup


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> If the service got worse is because the rates were cut down, back when the minimum fare was 8$ most drivers offered top notch service. Don't get me wrong, i still speak english and offer mints and water, it doesn't bother me much. But you do get what you pay for. Also i don't know about other markets, but in my market if i do pick you up i am, indeed, doing you a favor, i have plenty of business, plenty riders to give me their money and riders who get me are lucky because i show up in time and i know the city like the back of my hand.
> 
> Last time a got a taxicab it was some ********* stinking cigarretes and poop who i could barely understand when he spoke. Last Uber was a nice clean elantra, the driver was friendly and offered me water... so yup


So if you read my post with half of the attitude you would realize that service has dropped. Period. In had nothing but great experiences with drivers in the past but in 1 night to have 2 issues with drivers that no one should put up with. I'm not looking for frills here. Just drivers to do what they are being paid to do. That's drive me with some sort of professionalism.

I should not be waiting for a driver 15 minutes to move off. The guy was down the street not across town. That's a driver issue not mine. Drivers don't want to be kept waiting but you think its ok to make the customer wait?

As for the speed demon going double the speed limit on a busy city street weaving in and out of traffic is dangerous. I used to race motorcycles so I'm not adverse to speed. But don't risk me or the ones I love. He is lucky I didn't clock him one when he stopped.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

baduncle said:


> I agree you should be have that option, but you agree not to have that option by paying for the lead from Uber. That is your cost of doing business, working for nothing. If you are clever you should have your own clients and just use Uber to network your personal client base, with a cost and service that makes you a tidy profit.


We do have that option in the contract. Just no good way to exercise it is my point.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I can tell someone where to go. But every hotel has a main passenger area where the bellman takes your bags. You can't find it that's not knowledge that's stupidity. It's in the GPS if you use it.


Wow.. you drive uber and you are going to tell me every hotel you pick-up from has a doorman, I don't think so,

The entrance is not alwsy clearly marked, some times it's just a dot on the GPS map,

Sometimes it's two or three hotels at the same dot,

Sometimes the back or side hotel exit/entrance looks like the hotel lobby,

Sometimes you pull in and see two small access roads,
one left and one right, nothing telling you one goes to a back parking lot, the other goes to a side main entrance,

The hotel thing and complaining that you had to request the heat be turned up or on, makes you am entitled passengers.

I don't turn my heater higher than 72 degrees, i am not going to get sick getting in and out of a over heated car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We do have that option in the contract. Just no good way to exercise it is my point.


^^^
Yeh, they give you the volleyball and the court but no net.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So decided to leave the car at home and take Uber with the wife for a nice dinner and drinks. What a frustrating experience.
> 
> 1) First car 3 min away gets on the highway and keeps going away from me. Had to cancel when he was at the 18 min mark from 3.
> 2)Second car 3 min away doesn't move for over 15 min and when he does show up he drives around in circles looking for the house. Had to call him to come to the address when it was already entered. When I got in car was freezing cold as if was just started and had to get him to turn the heat on. Then his phone dies and he needed directions into the city. Only positive was the car was clean and he knew how to drive. But almost lost our reservation as we were late because of his delay.
> ...


Yes, next time upgrade to a taxi service. You'll get a professional driver in a licensed/inspected vehicle. It's worth the extra.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Wow.. you drive uber and you are going to tell me every hotel you pick-up from has a doorman, I don't think so,
> 
> The entrance is not alwsy clearly marked, some times it's just a dot on the GPS map,
> 
> ...


Having heat on and the car being -4 degrees Celsius are two different things. When I can see my breath that's what I was talking about. Car was freshly started and therefore freezing. Again not my issue that the driver was sitting around not ready to move off.

And I understand some areas its not always easy but this was not one of them. When in doubt its easy to call. I do it with my pix. Its not that hard.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yes, next time upgrade to a taxi service. You'll get a professional driver in a licensed/inspected vehicle. It's worth the extra.


Trust me if it wasn't for the last 2 drivers I had recently I would have. They restored my faith.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I should not be waiting for a driver 15 minutes to move off. The guy was down the street not across town. That's a driver issue not mine. Drivers don't want to be kept waiting but you think its ok to make the customer wait?


Customers certainly think it is ok for us to wait, so um, yeah, as a matter of fact i'm more than happy in having you miss some appointment and screw you up. You waited 15 minutes because you wanted to, you could have certainly canceled that trip as soon as you saw he wasn't moving the right direction, oh wait, guess you are one of those who don't even look at the app and then calls the driver asking where he is


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Customers certainly think it is ok for us to wait, so um, yeah, as a matter of fact i'm more than happy in having you miss some appointment and screw you up. You waited 15 minutes because you wanted to, you could have certainly canceled that trip as soon as you saw he wasn't moving the right direction, oh wait, guess you are one of those who don't even look at the app and then calls the driver asking where he is


How about giving the driver 5 min to get his shirt together. So I should pay the $5 cancel fee? You are the reason Uber exists. Customers got fed up with the attitude you have. And that's why in the end you will continue to watch your industry dissolve.


----------

